# Gonna be a looooong wait…



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Post your winners here!









$0.40 a mile! 😂


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I had one the other day. 2 orders from different restaurants to 2 customers, $5, 13 miles. I just had to laugh. I’m still not over seeing that one


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> I had one the other day. 2 orders from different restaurants to 2 customers, $5, 13 miles. I just had to laugh. I’m still not over seeing that one


I had one like thattoday. From Uber.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I've got a ton of screenshots from the last 3 weeks. Here's a few good ones. 





























But I think this ↓ is my personal favorite.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

MHR said:


> I've got a ton of screenshots from the last 3 weeks. Here's a few good ones.
> View attachment 650144
> 
> 
> ...


(Total may be higher) tho


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> (Total may be higher) tho


Yes, but...anything over 5 to 6 miles takes me out of my designated DD territory and I won't get any orders until I head back to my area.

The 18 miles one would have taken me through 2 other DD areas at minimum and I would have been SOL and in the middle of God only knows where.

You are correct though, I've had a lot of orders lately that have had a bigger tip than what was initially shown on the offer. 

If they'd just tell me that up front them maybe I'd reconsider the Taco Bell order. Until then, I'm not taking any order that doesn't have a tip added.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

MHR said:


> Yes, but...anything over 5 to 6 miles takes me out of my designated DD territory and I won't get any orders until I head back to my area.
> 
> The 18 miles one would have taken me through 2 other DD areas at minimum and I would have been SOL and in the middle of God only knows where.


I was joking, ma'am


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> The 18 miles one would have taken me through 2 other DD areas at minimum and I would have been SOL and in the middle of God only knows where.


And this is exactly what many newbies have a hard time understanding even with what appears to be a good offer. They get excited when they see an offer of $17 that’s out into the boondocks 11 miles away. That 11 miles turns into 22 miles when they have to deadmile back. Instead of $17 for 12 miles 👍 it’s really $17 for 24 miles 👎. (Not even getting into the time it takes). This is why they need a never ending supply of newbies.

If you want to make at least $1.50/mile, that 18 mile offer into the boonies would really be 36 miles so the payout would have to be $*54*! Yet someone will grab it for $13.25. Sad.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> I had one the other day. 2 orders from different restaurants to 2 customers, $5, 13 miles. I just had to laugh. I’m still not over seeing that one


At 5 a gallon and 25 mpg, you would have made 2.50 big dog.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> And this is exactly what many newbies have a hard time understanding even with what appears to be a good offer. They get excited when they see an offer of $17 that’s out into the boondocks 11 miles away. That 11 miles turns into 22 miles when they have to deadmile back. Instead of $17 for 12 miles 👍 it’s really $17 for 24 miles 👎. (Not even getting into the time it takes). This is why they need a never ending supply of newbies.
> 
> If you want to make at least $1.50/mile, that 18 mile offer into the boonies would really be 36 miles so the payout would have to be $*54*! Yet someone will grab it for $13.25. Sad.



This is true, however highway miles are less costly and take less time. I jump on the highway runs if I can earn 15-20 in less than 30 minutes.

I did $265 today on mostly long runs. I took a few short unicorns but they are never ready. I'd rather be doing 70 on the highway than sitting in some weird restaurant waiting.

Bear in mind alot of markets dont have a huge diversity of good establishments like you would get in NYC, sf, miami... it's either a trip or a unicorn, not enough of those.


----------



## Shawn 407 (Nov 5, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Post your winners here!
> 
> View attachment 650055
> 
> $0.40 a mile! 😂


I used to think the same thing, but now I know how those cheap bastards get their orders so quickly. The system pairs it up with another good guy tipper. Its insulting and infuriating.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Shawn 407 said:


> I used to think the same thing, but now I know how those cheap bastards get their orders so quickly. The system pairs it up with another good guy tipper. Its insulting and infuriating.


On DD you can cancel only the bad order and keep the good one, if they are separate pickups. 

GH will split It 50/50 if you cancel the bad order, and there's no way to tell which is which, UNLESS it's already a regular customer and that's how I figured that out. So if it's not worth doing both, it's not worth doing one.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

I had a delivery going two blocks for $2.50, accepted it like a dumb ass. I got one like that and the dude tipped a $5 spot. They wanted to add a 2nd delivery for $1.25 or $1.50,haaa. Let's see how much abuse this guy would take, lol.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

topcat498 said:


> I had a delivery going two blocks for $2.50, accepted it like a dumb ass. I got one like that and the dude tipped a $5 spot. They wanted to add a 2nd delivery for $1.25 or $1.50,haaa. Let's see how much abuse this guy would take, lol.


I’m surprised you didn’t have to give a handjob too.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Post your winners here!
> 
> View attachment 650055
> 
> $0.40 a mile! 😂


I wish I would have screenshot the 2.00 offer for 8 miles


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> On DD you can cancel only the bad order and keep the good one, if they are separate pickups.
> 
> GH will split It 50/50 if you cancel the bad order, and there's no way to tell which is which, UNLESS it's already a regular customer and that's how I figured that out. So if it's not worth doing both, it's not worth doing one.


Not always possible to tell which is which. Most of the time, it’s guessable, but sometimes - not so much.

My own rule of thumb is splitting in half and seeing if I still like the order. Or if it’s going to the same location - had one of those yesterday, houses were a fewfeet from each other - I treat it as one order. In the above case each tipped more than promised, so turned out $12 for 1.4 miles (promised $9). I’m happy. But $9 for 1.4 is fine, too. So if one was a no-tipper - oh, well. So long as I get my $9.


----------



## Timothy90 (Jul 27, 2021)

I am stationed in a small city. Where Lyft is king unfortunately. So I do Doordash on the side, along with what I can get with Uber. And Man when I get a notification from doordash like in this thread, 2.50 for Arby's for a dude in a trailer park I chuckle.

But sadly, like all of delivery apps. They punish you for not accepting a certain amount of trips. So going into the month of April, it may be my last month doing it all for a while.

Lyft can kick rocks because they pay piss poor and wont allow you drive a car that is just tens years of age

Doordash can be good. But is spammed by horrible tippers and base charges

Grubhub I have no idea what is wrong with their app. Wont even let me sign in.

Then Uber. Loved doing it in Omaha. But now in a much smaller place you hardly get a peep.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> On DD you can cancel only the bad order and keep the good one, if they are separate pickups.
> 
> GH will split It 50/50 if you cancel the bad order, and there's no way to tell which is which, UNLESS it's already a regular customer and that's how I figured that out. So if it's not worth doing both, it's not worth doing one.


How do you find out the bad order on a double from DD? I don’t even mess doubles especially if it’s two restaurants. Been burned or had a nightmare dropoff once too many times. Maybe I might take one if it’s the same restaurant with close drops or at least in the same direction.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Toby2 said:


> How do you find out the bad order on a double from DD? I don’t even mess doubles especially if it’s two restaurants. Been burned or had a nightmare dropoff once too many times. Maybe I might take one if it’s the same restaurant with close drops or at least in the same direction.


When you're en route to one pickup it will say "this order" amount, and you can switch to the other order and see the other amount.

This is useful if you see doubles over $20. I had one double for $50 but the bad order was $10 and way out of the way. So I cancelled the $10 and did the $40 order.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ll look into that. Mostly to see to it that the tipper gets top priority


----------



## Shawn 407 (Nov 5, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> On DD you can cancel only the bad order and keep the good one, if they are separate pickups.
> 
> GH will split It 50/50 if you cancel the bad order, and there's no way to tell which is which, UNLESS it's already a regular customer and that's how I figured that out. So if it's not worth doing both, it's not worth doing one.


It does not show the dollar amount for each order until after you have completed the delivery. So no way to know which one to cancel. 
I had a $15 one, and after i completed the first one of two it said you earned $1.50 and the second one which was in same complex covered $13.50. Its really crappy the way they are helping these cheapskates.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I'll run out of space storage if I screenshot every dd order.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Post your winners here!
> 
> View attachment 650055
> 
> $0.40 a mile! 😂


I will jump right on that one… Right after my lobotomy ….


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

MHR said:


> I've got a ton of screenshots from the last 3 weeks. Here's a few good ones.
> View attachment 650144
> 
> 
> ...


A dedicated driver would run those orders with a smile on their face… I am not dedicated at all!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> A dedicated driver would run those orders with a smile on their face… I am not dedicated at all!


I thought about you when I posted those. 

A few of those offers could have taken you halfway back to Houston.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Shawn 407 said:


> It does not show the dollar amount for each order until after you have completed the delivery. So no way to know which one to cancel.
> I had a $15 one, and after i completed the first one of two it said you earned $1.50 and the second one which was in same complex covered $13.50. Its really crappy the way they are helping these cheapskates.


You're talking about uber eats. DD pays 2-2.50 not 1.50.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

MHR said:


> I thought about you when I posted those.
> 
> A few of those offers could have taken you halfway back to Houston.


UE, DD, Favor and GH have made me realize that I needed to turn on UberX and make a living here in H-Town…


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Post your winners here!
> 
> View attachment 650055
> 
> $0.40 a mile! 😂


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

EasymoneyUbereatsdriver said:


> View attachment 650267


They're starting early with the nonsense today!


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

Seamus said:


> And this is exactly what many newbies have a hard time understanding even with what appears to be a good offer. They get excited when they see an offer of $17 that’s out into the boondocks 11 miles away. That 11 miles turns into 22 miles when they have to deadmile back. Instead of $17 for 12 miles 👍 it’s really $17 for 24 miles 👎. (Not even getting into the time it takes). This is why they need a never ending supply of newbies.
> 
> If you want to make at least $1.50/mile, that 18 mile offer into the boonies would really be 36 miles so the payout would have to be $*54*! Yet someone will grab it for $13.25. Sad.


They would make more knocking off a few $7-$10 orders that are closer. If it's an area your not familiar w,it can be more time wasted.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> And this is exactly what many newbies have a hard time understanding even with what appears to be a good offer. They get excited when they see an offer of $17 that’s out into the boondocks 11 miles away. That 11 miles turns into 22 miles when they have to deadmile back. Instead of $17 for 12 miles 👍 it’s really $17 for 24 miles 👎. (Not even getting into the time it takes). This is why they need a never ending supply of newbies.
> 
> If you want to make at least $1.50/mile, that 18 mile offer into the boonies would really be 36 miles so the payout would have to be $*54*! Yet someone will grab it for $13.25. Sad.


Yep.

This is how I calculate my daily goal of two bucks per mile from my home until I return to my driveway.

Say, a $17 offer for eight miles. If I do not get an acceptable offer on the way back, by my reckoning, I should be at $32 of revenue.

Add to that the three miles from my driveway to the shade tree before I accept that offer, I should be at 38 dollars.

Luckily, that original offer turned into $28 due to a hidden tip on DD, but I was still ten bucks in the hole.

I evaluate each offer based on two things:
Whether it helps to achieve my $2/mile goal, and/or,
Does it maximize my CA Prop. 22 adjustment pay.

Luckily, I deliver in a huge and blessed market and reach the $2/mile goal almost every day.

Further, the Prop. 22 top up is gravy that adds anywhere from $120 to $400 per week. Thank the heavens for the voters of CA that saved us from the horrors of AB5.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Door Dash just isn't worth working for.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

More waiters. Tee hee.
















The nerve of some people!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

UE adds $ if an order sits around for a long time. I’ve done several where l was paid over $10 but there was no tip.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

It


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

But im top dasher ! lmao . You posted a few i have seen much worse like 3 bucks for 20 miles .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

BrainDead Driver said:


> But im top dasher ! lmao . You posted a few i have seen much worse like 3 bucks for 20 miles .


I just thought we need a place to post crappy pings. When we get them, it’s human to want to share. Rather than post them wherever, just accumulate them here. A museum of sorts.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I got one tonight that was $4.75 for 15 miles. That included the $1 peak pay. Plus 15 miles back because it would of been the last one of the night


----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)

Look at this 🤣🤣


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Fuber-driver said:


> Look at this 🤣🤣


He’s drunk and can neither walk nor drive. And spent all his money on somethingloco (don’t know the exact name).


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Fuber-driver said:


> Look at this 🤣🤣


Have the cat in your profile picture with that toy car pick that $h1t up.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> He’s drunk and can neither walk nor drive. And spent all his money on somethingloco (don’t know the exact name).


Fourloko? I know of a girl who died from that back in the day. They used to make it an alcoholic energy drink, it would mask the intoxication so you would drink a ton.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Fourloko? I know of a girl who died from that back in the day. They used to make it an alcoholic energy drink, it would mask the intoxication so you would drink a ton.


Yup, that’s the one.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> How do you find out the bad order on a double from DD? I don’t even mess doubles especially if it’s two restaurants. Been burned or had a nightmare dropoff once too many times. Maybe I might take one if it’s the same restaurant with close drops or at least in the same direction.


Is your phone Android based?

If so, enable the widget.

Before you even accept the offer, you can toggle the widget and it will show the specifics of one of the orders.

You have to toggle the info at the very bottom of the screen on the right hand side.

This will show the guaranteed amount of the offer and you can deduce the guaranteed amount of the other offer. 

Accept the stacked offer and unassign the bad order.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Is your phone Android based?
> 
> If so, enable the widget.
> 
> ...


Sorry. iPhone


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> Sorry. iPhone


Damn. Typed all that for nothing.


----------

